# حريق ضخم فى الخيام المعده لاحتفالات مار جرجس بميت دمسيس



## BITAR (19 أغسطس 2009)

*شب حريق ضخم صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، فى الخيام التى أقامها عدد من المسيحيين احتفالا بمولد مارجرجس بقرية ميت دمسيس بالدقهلية، حيث يستعد المسيحيون للاحتفال بالمولد يوم الاثنين القادم، وانتقلت نيابة السنبلاوين لمعاينة الحريق، وتبين أن الحريق شب فى 11 خيمة من بين مئات الخيام، وطلبت النيابة تحريات المباحث عن الحريق وتقرير المعمل الجنائى.*
*فيما اتهم بعض المسلمين قيام المسيحيين بإشعال النيران فى الخيام حتى يضمنوا عدم تعرض المسلمين لهم أثناء احتفالهم بالمولد، ولضمان وجود أمنى مكثف بالقرية لمنع أى احتكاكات.*
*حيث يقام المولد وسط اعتراضات كبيرة خوفا من تفشى مرض أنفلونزا الخنازير فى القرية، وكذلك لقيام مديرية الأمن بمنع مولد سيدى محمد أبو بكر الصديق الذى كان مقررا له أول الشهر الجارى*
*تعليقى*
*هل المسيحيين فى حاجة الى ان يحرقون انفسم حتى يساندهم الامن*
*ولماذا الاحتكاكات اصلا*
*ولماذا الامن لا يكون منصفا *
*عجبى*
*نقلا عن اليوم السابع 19/8/2009*
*الرابط*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=129039​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2009)

bitar قال:


> *فيما اتهم بعض المسلمين قيام المسيحيين بإشعال النيران فى الخيام حتى يضمنوا عدم تعرض المسلمين لهم أثناء احتفالهم بالمولد، ولضمان وجود أمنى مكثف بالقرية لمنع أى احتكاكات.*
> *حيث يقام المولد وسط اعتراضات كبيرة خوفا من تفشى مرض أنفلونزا الخنازير فى القرية، وكذلك لقيام مديرية الأمن بمنع مولد سيدى محمد أبو بكر الصديق الذى كان مقررا له أول الشهر الجارى*
> ​




*بالعقل كده المسيحين هما اللي هيحرقوا الخيام بتعتهم

ولا المسلمين اللي مش عايزين اي مولد مسيحي يقام

وكالعاده الامن ولا هيعمل حاجه

شكرا علي الخبر وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## man4truth (19 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يحمى اولاده


----------



## veronika (19 أغسطس 2009)

*اكيد يعني مش هنحرق نفسنا علشان الحمايه
ربنا يشفي العقول المريضه*


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2009)

مارجرجس يحمى زواره ويحمى كنيسته

هو اللى ها يظهر الحقيقة

شكراً على الخبر
​


----------



## جورج مايكل (19 أغسطس 2009)

*الخبر كاذب فقد اعتادت جريده اليوم السابع على نشر الاكاذيب مثل اكذوبة ان هناك خبر شائع عن نبوة عن البابا  واكذوبة نفى نجلاء الامام لتنصرها *


----------



## Coptic Mena (19 أغسطس 2009)

_*كلمتين وبس:- ا*_*من الدولة هنا والحكومة للاسف لارهاب الاقباط

 وليس لحفظ الاقباط وتلبيس التهم للاقباط دى حاجة معتادين عليها من

زمان علشان يحفظوا صورتهم امام منظمة حقوق الانسان حتى متى

 الاقباط يصرخوت ولا احد يساعد ولا احد يغيث حتى متى الاقباط يقتلون
 
وهما ماتت واحدة عملوها شهيدة وبطلة الحجاب واحنا اهو كافر ومن

 اهل الذمة وراح ..بيكون الفتنة الطافئية سببها واحد مسلم وميت فيها

 اقباط وبياخدوا اقباط يحطوهم فى السجن الامر الذى يجعلك تفكر انت

 فى مصر ام اين ؟؟؟؟؟

بس مهما الوقت طول مسير الحق هايعود ومصر هاتفضل قبطية للابد 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 
ويحمى اولاده 
​


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2009)

رحمتك يا رب 
ربنا يحافظ على كنيسته و اولاده 
شكرا على الخبر


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 أغسطس 2009)

يالا ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا يا بيتر على الخبر​


----------

